# HMI Protokoll



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

Könnte mir jemand die daten des HMI Protokolls der S7 200 CPU 224 geben? 


danke 

mfg mikki


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2005)

Mikki schrieb:
			
		

> HMI Protokolls der S7 200 CPU 224



Hallo,

gibt es so etwas? Was wollen Sie denn genau machen?

Oder hier suchen:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...cseus&objaction=cssearch&content=skm/main.asp

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

